# (NSFW!) From Meetings to Naptime - Chapter 1 [Comm] (Diaper/ABDL/Hyper messing/Mind Regression)



## Horatio Husky (Dec 20, 2019)

*WARNING: VERY NSFW CONTENT AHEAD! THIS MATERIAL IS 18+ ONLY! DO NOT READ THIS IF YOU ARE UNDER 18! 
DISCLAIMER: All characters in this story are adults. 
DISCLAIMER: This story contains explicit language as requested by the commissioner that some may find disturbing, viewer discretion is advised.
*
Chainmail is nothing new to any office, but when coworkers at a Fortune 500 company started to suddenly lose their ability to function as adults, or even use the bathroom properly, the local hospital starts filling up with a variety of adults that seem to have regressed into mindless, diaper filling babies. 

Contains: Diapers, Hyper messing, Low IQ, Light Bondage, Forced Infantilism, Sub/Dom, Fantasy, Hospital, Incarceration, Mind Break, Nurse play, Brain Drain, Mindless, Regression 
Rating: 18+

www.furaffinity.net: From Meetings to Naptime - Chapter 1 [Comm] by Horatio_Husky

From Meetings to Naptime - Chapter 1 [Comm] | SoFurry

(NSFW!) From Meetings to Naptime [Comm] (Diaper/Furry/Hyper Messing/Regression) - From Meetings to Naptime - Chapter 1 [Comm] - Wattpad


----------

